# Bottling thick lotion



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Is there an easy way to do it????? It's taking me forever to get my lotion bottled. Fill, tap, tap, tap, fill, tap, fill, tap, etc. And the cute new bottles I switched to.....I cannot get a full 8 oz to fit in them. I'm usually off by .05 - .1 of an ounce. And no way in the world could I fit a pump in them if I wanted to. My old bottles must have had a lot more head room. But now that I've switched I don't want to go back.


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

I don't do lotion (yet) so I have no real proven advice, but could you put the lotion into a baggie, cut the corner and squeeze it into the bottle? That's how I stuff shells and manaccoti.


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

That's how I do it. But it doesn't settle into the bottle evenly so I have to keep tapping to avoid air pockets. It's very frustrating. I get several of my dc to tap them down while I keep filling.


----------



## nightskyfarm (Sep 7, 2009)

Disposable icing bags with the long narrow tip to reach the bottom of the bottle so you will not have to tap as much. Visit Wilton.com


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

nightskyfarm said:


> Disposable icing bags with the long narrow tip to reach the bottom of the bottle so you will not have to tap as much. Visit Wilton.com


Excellent idea!


----------



## Tallabred (Jun 12, 2008)

You need a tube that will fit to the bottom of the jar - that way you are filling from the bottom up. When you remove the tube enough room should be left for your pump.


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

So you leave the tube all the way at the bottom while it fills? Hmmmm, I'll see what I can come up with. Wondering if I can rig something up with airline tubing. If I leave room for the pump there's no way I'd fit a full 8 oz in. I hadn't planned on using pumps with these bottles anyway.


----------



## Tallabred (Jun 12, 2008)

If the tube is at the bottom the new lotion is pushing the first lotion up - no air pockets that way, so no tapping. You can add lotion as you pull the tube out. Good Luck - let us know if it solves your problems


----------

